
Hans Reiser denied parole. Next hearing in 2023 - kristopolous
https://inmatelocator.cdcr.ca.gov/Details.aspx?ID=G31008
======
kristopolous
Happened yesterday, March 5. Nobody seems to be covering it yet. Click on the
orange button near the bottom to see the denial.

------
forkexec
Probably a good idea considering the nature of the crime.

And: Reiser 4 didn't get merged into the Linux source, did it?

------
teinac
thanks, interesting news.

------
tropo
His chance of repeating the crime is approximately zero. Murder in general has
a low repeat rate, the circumstances were highly unusual (wife had secretly
gotten the children foreign passports to a country that wouldn't respect child
custody), and he has terrific skills.

~~~
weare138
> the circumstances were highly unusual

Compared to what? Murdering the mother of your children and dumping her body
in a shallow grave? Totally normal thing to do. But lets focus on the
important issues like how highly unusual is was for the victim to try to
escape from an obvious psychopath with her children before she was murdered.

~~~
tropo
"the circumstances" is the situation in which he felt the urge to commit the
crime.

If released, what are the chances that he would again have children with a
foreign citizen from a country that doesn't respect US child custody laws, and
that she would plan to leave the country?

I don't think he'd get married again. I don't think he'd have kids again. I
don't think he'd get into a relationship with somebody from any of those
countries (Russia, Japan, and very few others) again. Even if all of that
happened, the relationship might not go sour, and if that too happened, most
likely the woman would stay right here in the USA to enjoy life in the USA.
After all that, it is still unlikely that he would murder, because he knows
how it turned out last time and because everybody would suspect him.

Also, don't assume he is an obvious psychopath. History is filled with non-
psychopaths who murdered. It's tempting to label him now, with hindsight,
because it helps to deny one's own capacity for murder. I'm sure he didn't
think himself capable of murder until right before he did it.

